# Hes finally home!!!!



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

This my new puppy Quest Vom Spartanville. I have waited so long and hes finally here, the Quest is over!
















I am so in love with him, I had choice of the males and I was a bit nervous on who I was going to choose since it was over the internet, but I have no regrets at all. He is a great puppy, very smart, already can hold it throughout the night, we have only had one accident in the house and it was completely my fault.

I have tried raw with him since my other dogs are on it, but he isnt taking to it yet but I will keep working on it. Anyway I will quit rambling and show off a few pictures









What you think of him?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

He is beyond adorable,







wow he is stunning!!!!







Enjoy this little fur monkey


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

OMG, the next to last picture caused me to "hee hee" outloud! His coloring is amazing! I can't wait for more Quest photos, love the name as well!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That is one gorgeous little boy! I like the one where he;s walking, so cute. I miss pudgy puppy scampering, mine is 10 months old he's a giant thunderbutt of a dog now.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

WOW!! He looks like a very confident, serious little guy!! Very handsome too!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I see a very confident little hellion (I mean puppy)...LOL. He has awesome coloring.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My goodness, what a little cutie!









He looks like a raccoon x bear at this point with some tree trunks thrown in for legs.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is gorgeous!!! Love his coloring.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

He is gorgeous I think, he will look like his sire Puck. I am thrilled to have him, thanks for all the comments. He is a confident lil guy!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_PI see a very confident little hellion (I mean puppy)...LOL. He has awesome coloring.


LMAO! Yeah hes good so far, other than his needle teeth sinking into my ankles I havent seen anything too devious yet, but I know its only a matter of time!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Awww hes one gorgeous baby! Can't wait to see pictures as he grows.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowMy goodness, what a little cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear def fits him right now! hehe


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

A few more, I just cant help it!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks for more pictures, he is so adorable. I jsut want to squish his little belly and say wubba wubba wubba - then pry his teeth out of my hand


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG how adorable is he 
I want to smush him


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaThanks for more pictures, he is so adorable. I jsut want to squish his little belly and say wubba wubba wubba - then pry his teeth out of my hand










Now thats something I can picture! Hes tried for my nose a few times after giving some snuggles, he doesnt discriminate against body parts thats for sure!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

He's a real good looking boy!


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Oooh what a little sweetie and gorgeous colouring.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

The color is amazing. Congrats!!!


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

omg, he is so cute!! and TINY!!!!! I would not be able to put him down long enough to get a picture of him....
OMG, he would be all covered in kisses!!!
HOW CUTE HE IS!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I love the lighter mask around his eyes! He's so beautiful.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow! What a gorgeous boy and I love the red!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

This must be one of those handsome Puck pups you posted recently! He looks to be quite the little man. I love your choice of names. Congrats!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

very cute! super nice dark pigment! How old is he? those little ears are ADORABLE!!

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Puck and Jamba baby looks beautiful!!! Thanks for the pics and I hope you share more as he grows into a big, handsome stud! I almost got in on one of these pups, but himhawed too long! Lucky you)
Agree, the name Quest is awesome.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

VERY cute but I see the "devil" in his eye))))
enjoy him
diane


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats! He is a gorgeous puppy. Wow!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

. what's the pups name and how old
is he? good luck. keep the camera handy.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Those pictures are CRUEL!!

I'm already in Terminal stages of Puppyitis... and you go and put up those pictures !!! 

(Lee??? Is she Preggers for sure yet?? )

*moaning*....

(absolutely great pics!!)


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Ahhhh I am so happy your long wait is over and he is so very adorable







and don't you love how smart GSDs are? Yup Jesse was the same I had him house trained at 8 weeks (right off the bat too) and all accidents that did happen (very few) were all my fault too. Enjoy puppy hood. Socialize, socialize, socialize, we also started training Jesse at day one so by the time he did puppy education at 10 weeks he knew everything and ended up being the demonstration dog, he is 16 months old and we get comments from other dog owners how well training and behaved he is, because from day one I worked on NILIF and made sure he did everything I asked and incorporated training in all game play.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

The first pic is great

"God, this human is going to take so many pictures of me"


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: HollyEWow! What a gorgeous boy and I love the red!


Yeah he has very rich pigment, im loving it!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Sweet Mammyomg, he is so cute!! and TINY!!!!! I would not be able to put him down long enough to get a picture of him....
> OMG, he would be all covered in kisses!!!
> HOW CUTE HE IS!!!


He is actually very big I think. On his health certificate it says he weighs 23lbs!! Hes a bear for real, I was shocked when first picked him up! Thanks for the comment, hes my big teddy bear!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlPuck and Jamba baby looks beautiful!!! Thanks for the pics and I hope you share more as he grows into a big, handsome stud! I almost got in on one of these pups, but himhawed too long! Lucky you)
> Agree, the name Quest is awesome.


Yep thats the litter







They all came out gorgeous, I am happy to get a pup from this. I will def keep updated with pictures, its hard to not take a zillion. They grow so fast, its nice to go back and look at the goofy stages!~


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! His name is Quest, and he is 8 weeks old. Time flies so I will def be taking lots of pics!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Windwalker18Those pictures are CRUEL!!
> 
> I'm already in Terminal stages of Puppyitis... and you go and put up those pictures !!!
> 
> ...


AH HAHA! Yeah I am in la la land right now with all this cute puppyness


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SherushAhhhh I am so happy your long wait is over and he is so very adorable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GSD's are scary smart! Thats what I love about them, they seem to know what you are thinking and learn so fast.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh dear god, I think I'm in love. 
What a gorgeous little guy! That serious little face...


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

He is almost 12 weeks old and I tell you, time flies! I cant believe the above picture was him just a few weeks ago. They change so fast. He is such a great puppy, I couldnt have asked for better seriously. I love his personality, his intelligence (duh) and of course his good looks. Heres a few pictures of him taken today. His ears are doing crazy things. One minute an ear will be up, the next it will be down. They are half pricked most the time, so I think soon they will be up...then of course teething will bring them back down im sure hehe. He alreading knows sit and down, and we are working on stay but he doesnt understand that stay means dont follow me when I back up lol. Its ok, I am just having fun with him right now. Ok nuff rambling, here is Quest!!!!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

He is too cute! I love his color so much.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a beauty! Keep the pics coming, please!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

what a pretty boy, and i love the name!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Hee hee...look at those little dagger/gator teefers!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

ah!!!! this is one of the cutest pups I have ever seen! 
congrats! and do post more pics!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok time for an update on my pup! He is doing great with Sch training and I couldnt be happier with him! Here he is, he just turned 1 year Jan 31st. We are getting ready for his BH this summer then his Sch1 in the fall hopefully. 










Here are a few pics from training. His second time tracking with a blindfold.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

OH. MY. GOD.

He's absolutely stunning. Holy Cow.:wub:


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow, I love how he looked as a pup. I would have NEVER picked that color in a puppy, but now I think I would!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Marie, He is beautiful! Puck and Jamba should be very proud!!
As well as you, he looks great fussing and tracking:wub:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Great heeling shot!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I love him he looks like a teddy bear congrats!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow! What a handsome young man!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what a cutie !!! good luck with him )


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

What a strikingly handsome young guy!


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

LOVED! He is one very handsome boy, and the way he looks at you so eager to please!!! More pics - please!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all. Thanks to Connie for this awesome dog. Brains and beauty


----------



## Busters Mama (Feb 23, 2010)

What a beautiful Boy!!! I'm feeling very jealous right now


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Oh my gosh, thanks for the updates. Crazy to see that teeny cuddly fuzzpuppy turn into that OTHER dog!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

What a cutie!!!!! Connie is on this board. I'm sure she would be quite pleased.

Her dogs are just stunning!!!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

OMG he's stunning!!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh my, Look at all that pudge! What a beauty! And as always, I'm a sucker for the 'I'm a puppy and I take that seriously' expression. 

Jelpy


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

OMG, what a little pudge! 

He so darn adorable he looks like a stuffed animal. You're going to have an impossible time not cuddling and kissing him every two minutes!

Congrats!


----------

